# Big Dam Bridge Ride??



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone riding this year? Here's a link to the courses: Course Maps

Look forward to maybe seeing some of you there!

Bruce


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

To drive 8 hours, or not to drive 8 hours...that is the question.


----------



## Mike427 (Feb 6, 2012)

I've been thinking about doing the 62 mile ride but I'm not sure I'm ready for that much climb. I ride from Murry park to Pinnacle Park at least once a week.


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

I plan to be there for my 3rd BDB ride in a row. Will most likely ride the 62 mile route, unless a miracle happens.  

John


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not gonna be able to do it this year. I work in accounting and our fiscal year ends on the 30th, meaning I'll be living at the office and will be run out on a rail if I take time off to do the ride.

The Arky though... that WILL happen!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm probably doing the 50. Was going to the 62 but with the route change, and my absolutely terrible form this year, probably the 50. 

I need to do the Arky this year, I missed it last year.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

theres not too much climbing. as long as you can deal with butt and hand pain then you can do it.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

loudog said:


> theres not too much climbing. as long as you can deal with butt and hand pain then you can do it.


the 62 has been changed to go up Wye mountain this year.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be doing it. Don't know what distance yet.


----------



## jpodell (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll be attempting the 62. I'm concerned about the climb though.


----------



## 03FR500 (Jul 16, 2011)

I will be there. I am attempting the full 100. I've riden the 62 mile route a few times this summer now, it's not that bad. I have done 77 miles of the 100, once you get to Wye mnt its nothing but cake after that.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

I did the 100 last year. Coming down Wye Mountain is a pretty fast descent.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, looks like I may fool around and get to do this one.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Everyone be safe. There will be a few of us from the Lounge there. so if you see one of those kits, say hi!


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylint said:


> Everyone be safe. There will be a few of us from the Lounge there. so if you see one of those kits, say hi!


I saw one in pink. 

Well, I fooled around and got to do this. Did the metric and had a blast. Honestly, the fifty mile route last year was worse than this one with Wye Mtn.

The highlight was somebody popping a tire behind me trying to stop in time to avoid a pileup.


----------



## 03FR500 (Jul 16, 2011)

I completed the century, my first, in 5:20 with stops. I was trying for a sub 5 hour time but couldn't stick with a good group. I started too far back to hook up with any group averaging 20+ and couldn't catch the ones that were. Was a lot of fun. Witnessed a really bad wreck that included about four riders on Hwy 365 heading toward Mayflower. A lady went down hard and hit her head on the pavement. Hope she ends up fine.


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

Zombie John said:


> Did the metric and had a blast. Honestly, the fifty mile route last year was worse than this one with Wye Mtn.


Might agree with you here, though, overall there were a lot more small hills and rollers than last years 50, but the main climbs were not as steep.

I almost did the 50 this year because of lack of training and some knee problems, but am quite glad I made the turn for the 62 route. Very nice ride overall.

John


----------



## JAA (Aug 17, 2012)

I talked with a guy afterwards that said that she walked away with cuts and bruises only. I believe something happened to her front wheel that caused it to lock up comepletly.


This was my first BDB 100 and I did the 62. It was great, and I really enjoyed myself. My old bike gave up on me the previous week so the night before the event I bought a 2013 Specialized Allez Sport. I was very impressed that I took it off the shelf the night before, installed my pedals, adjusted the seat and rode a 62 mile event the next day with it with no issues what so ever. I'm going to shoot for the 100 mile next year!


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

She didn't walk away, she spent the night in the hospital. No broken bones or anything serious though.

I did the "62" and about 12 miles from the finish, the lead group from the 100 mile guys caught me and I finished with them. That was fun.


----------

